# Uwell Crown 2 Coils



## Rude Rudi (5/9/16)

Looking for Uwell Crown 2 coils - version 3 please.
As in:
http://www.gosmokefree.co.uk/4-pack-uwell-crown-2-sub-ohm-tank-coil-heads/


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/9/16)

Bump


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/9/16)

Bump again... Anyone??


----------



## therazia (7/1/17)

Anyone stocking the new crown 2 coils? 

I'm thinking of ordering through uwell and using aramex global shopper to bring these in. I'm so damn interested in them.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/1/17)

Vape Cartel sell them



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/1/17)

I've been getting mine from there


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

